# Sexist jeans in the UK offend women everywhere



## Momoka (Mar 10, 2012)

> *Sexist jeans in the UK offend women everywhere: Boys, do your own laundry*
> 
> By Nadine Bells
> 
> ...







No, what I find amusing is that Barnett dates a boy who can't do his laundry. Or at least read before he buys.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

It was a joke for the man...

It saddens me how offended so many people can get over something so petty, tells me how small their life is.


----------



## Toroxus (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, get a joke. Don't like it? Don't buy it.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 10, 2012)

Never heard of Madhouse. Is it some boutique place that only has a store in london or something?


----------



## Spock (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, what a great marketing scheme.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Good trolling by the company.


----------



## Meruem (Mar 10, 2012)

I personally think it's sort of funny...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 10, 2012)

Quality trolling. Good for sales.


----------



## Detective Prince (Mar 10, 2012)

Haha. You know, I'm supposed to be offended but...I can't help but laugh a little. It's just a joke. Must be good for sales...


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 10, 2012)

Bishop said:


> It was a joke for the man...


And offensive to the woman.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't believe this actually made a story in The Telegraph. It's just a joke. Some people are just retarded.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 10, 2012)

Anything you say you mean 100%

Are they also discriminating, assuming all men have to have women? Why shouldn't we be upset about that?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> And offensive to the woman.



If your woman can't take a joke on that, than just don't buy the jeans, or wash them yourselves.


----------



## Frostman (Mar 10, 2012)

i don't blame them for putting that in. Just look at those complicated instructions and pictures.

What is "Medium medium hot" suppose to mean?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Mar 10, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> And offensive to the woman.



So are arguably over half the shirts at a Spencer's store---just don't buy them if you do not like.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2012)

Butthurt people are gonna butthurt

Let's hope this will increase the sales of those jeans, for ironic purposes


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Mar 10, 2012)

Women are only good for cooking though.


----------



## stream (Mar 10, 2012)

"Lack of any implied humor"? God, I hope that woman never learns about the Monty Pythons.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 10, 2012)

Ah ha ha ha ha. 

That's pretty good.


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 10, 2012)

That is offensive, I don't understand why people would be so inconsiderate and just pass it off as some little joke to some "easily offended" people. It's like for me, " or just  give it to ^ (use bro), it's their job, since their ancestors were slaves". It also might have been a little more humorous and less offensive to me if the tag said, "she could do a better job".


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 10, 2012)

I laughed. Joke successful.


----------



## PureWIN (Mar 10, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> That is offensive, I don't understand why people would be so inconsiderate and just pass it off as some little joke to some "easily offended" people. It's like for me, " or just  give it to ^ (use bro), it's their job, since their ancestors were slaves". It also might have been a little more humorous and less offensive to me if the tag said, "she could do a better job".





Because it _was_ a joke. In many cases today it is still the woman's job to do laundry, so it was satirizing that fact.

If this news article was about a company using a male stereotype as a joke such as "give it to your man, it's his job to fix..." nobody would bother saying anything. Double standards.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 10, 2012)

BWHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!

It's like the makers came on this website and saw all the "women belong in the kitchen jokes"


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Mar 10, 2012)

> That is offensive, I don't understand why people would be so inconsiderate and just pass it off as some little joke to some "easily offended" people. It's like for me, " or just give it to ^ (use bro), it's their job, since their ancestors were slaves". It also might have been a little more humorous and less offensive to me if the tag said, "she could do a better job".



Perhaps you should limit yourself to Nickolodean for humor then.  Humor is offensive.  Your comment is offensive to men in that it limits their capacity.  Get over yourself.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 10, 2012)

I see it's supposed to be a joke, but it's not funny.


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Mar 10, 2012)

With that I agree, it is kind of lame.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow I laughed so hard ha ha
I'm sure if they put up some other stereotype that involveved other demographics it would go down SO well harhar

I don't even get it as a joke. Context and play on words are important and they failed at it for me. Not going to a madhouse sketch if they organize one.

In any event I doubt the bf even read the tag, I sure never read tags, especially before I buy anything. I cut them off and throw them away without a second glance.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 10, 2012)

It's not trying to be funny because its saying it is a womens job to do laundry, its trying to be funny because it is unexpected to find something like that randomly on a tag 99% of people ignore.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 10, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> :/giogio
> 
> Because it _was_ a joke. In many cases today it is still the woman's job to do laundry, so it was satirizing that fact.
> 
> If this news article was about a company using a male stereotype as a joke such as "give it to your man, it's his job to fix..." nobody would bother saying anything. Double standards.



Unfortunately, the 'men can fix anything' line is seen as something positive, while women 'staying in the kitchen' isn't because it's seen as something weak and sissy. Guess who made those two 'jokes' in the first place?

Very funny


----------



## kazuri (Mar 10, 2012)

> Unfortunately, the 'men can fix anything' line is seen as something positive,



No that is sarcasm implying they suck at fixing things. Go watch any sitcom about a married couple and there will almost certainly be an episode about the man trying to fix something and the woman trying to get them to call a professional. And guess what happens? The man almost always fucks it up in the show and has to call a professional.

But besides that, how things are 'seen' is opinion, so guess what they are meaningless. There is nothing wrong with a stay at home mother or father.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 10, 2012)

kazuri said:


> No that is sarcasm implying they suck at fixing things. Go watch any sitcom about a married couple and there will almost certainly be an episode about the man trying to fix something and the woman trying to get them to call a professional. And guess what happens? The man almost always fucks it up in the show and has to call a professional.



I was thinking more along the 50s, where you have the 'perfect dad' and the housewife.

Until the 90s came, that is...


----------



## Mochi (Mar 10, 2012)

Derp. Who gets offended by a joke?


----------



## kazuri (Mar 10, 2012)

At least now most shows will have a guy make a sexist joke, then a woman will come right back with one of their own. And I don't think theres anything wrong with that. 

There is a huge difference about joking about sexism and being sexist.


----------



## dummy plug (Mar 10, 2012)

looks like a prank


----------



## Raikage (Mar 10, 2012)

Watch the jeans sell out now.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 10, 2012)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> I can't believe this actually made a story in The Telegraph. It's just a joke. Some people are just retarded.





			
				Bishop said:
			
		

> It saddens me how offended so many people can get over something so petty





			
				Toroxus said:
			
		

> Wow, get a joke. Don't like it? Don't buy it.





			
				Zaru said:
			
		

> Butthurt people are gonna butthurt
> 
> Let's hope this will increase the sales of those jeans, for ironic purposes


Imagine a remotely similar joke involving black people, eg. a texan jeans brand whose jeans would read _"100% cotton -- proudly picked by our black employees in confederate fields"_. Would you take it that lightly? If not, why? What's the difference?

I hate it when people can't see this stuff. Except for Coteaz, because at least he's consistent -- he would have also laughed if the joke involved cremating Jews. (Though I still find the joke terrible, as far as sexist jokes go; I remember one label that read "OR just give it to your mother", and that was funny, though also a bit sexist.)


----------



## HolyDemon (Mar 10, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Imagine a remotely similar joke involving black people, eg. a texan jeans brand whose jeans would read _"100% cotton -- proudly picked by our black employees in confederate fields"_. Would you take it that lightly? If not, why? What's the difference?



I'm asian, I find it funny.

Since I've learnt to be impervious to thousands of asian jokes


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 10, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Imagine a remotely similar joke involving black people, eg. a texan jeans brand whose jeans would read _"100% cotton -- proudly picked by our black employees in confederate fields"_. Would you take it that lightly? If not, why? What's the difference?
> 
> I hate it when people can't see this stuff. Except for Coteaz, because at least he's consistent -- he would have also laughed if the joke involved cremating Jews. (Though I still find the joke terrible, as far as sexist jokes go; I remember one label that read "OR just give it to your mother", and that was funny, though also a bit sexist.)



Your comparing slavery to household duties?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 10, 2012)

I get how it's suppose to be a joke but I don't find it that funny. I guess I could see how other women would get offended over it, but I guess I'm use to hearing/seeing stuff like this.


----------



## felixng2008 (Mar 10, 2012)

The joke is terrible and its definitely offensive towards some women and maybe some men. Its not clever, original, or funny so I don't see the point. I don't think its a big deal but if your going to make a joke it should be funny.


----------



## Chibason (Mar 10, 2012)

Lol 

Funny thing is, the only reason women would ever notice that tag would be when taking the jeans to wash...

Meanwhile, chores like killing bugs and taking out the garbage are widely accepted as a "Man's job" and no one cares lmfao


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 10, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> Because it _was_ a joke. In many cases today it is still the woman's job to do laundry, so it was satirizing that fact.
> 
> If this news article was about a company using a male stereotype as a joke such as "give it to your man, it's his job to fix..." nobody would bother saying anything. Double standards.





The "because it was a joke" thing just ain't gonna cut it. What if someone made some "joke" and said a nasty comment about your mother, or made some joke about some less fortunate people, or deformed people, or about someone who is susceptible to thoughts of suicide? And that is the thing, those cases need to change, one just reason would be for equality in the home. 

Unfortunately you would be right and yes, it is double standards. The thing is though, they both have different effects as certain things boost ego and certain things don't. To me, the line "its his job to fix," should be offensive to women since it would mean they are incapable of doing things themselves and need a man to rule them always. I am not a fan of inequality and double standards. 



TheSweetFleshofDeath said:


> Perhaps you should limit yourself to Nickolodean for humor then.  Humor is offensive.  Your comment is offensive to men in that it limits their capacity.  Get over yourself.



Wow, really? Insults....

Humour is offense yes, and offensive humour also comes up in Nickelodeon btw. But the problem is that people are desensitized and inconsiderate of people's feelings whenever someone is hurt by something. They just say, "oh, it's a joke so it is nothing!", but what about when someone makes an offensive joke about something in relation to you? Or to your country? Or to God?! Or to whatever you look highly to? No one _really_ likes that. 

I said it would be _less_ offensive and humourous, I did not yet get into how that would be offensive to men.... If they cared unfortunately...

Get over myself.... Ok then. I don't hold myself too high in regards and I am not 100% serious on this, I think the way how she found the message on the pants and the fact that it is there was funny. I also thought that it was a _little_ funny.


----------



## On and On (Mar 10, 2012)

It was a joke.

It was a gender role joke.

Are gender roles funny?

Of course they are when you're part of the dominant group. Which is why all racist jokes are funny.. accept for the ones about white people.

Put that on the list of brands I won't be buying. Me and my big fat male feminist dick


----------



## Tkae (Mar 10, 2012)

> Note: This story wouldn't have made international news if Barnett's boyfriend had picked up his clothes off the floor. Maybe it's time we expect more domestic prowess from our significant others. *Men, do your own laundry.*



Yeah, except that the tag clearly instructs me to find a woman to do it


----------



## Shima Tetsuo (Mar 10, 2012)

Women like this should be punched in the face until at least one tooth is lost.


----------



## skins (Mar 10, 2012)

On and On said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> It was a gender role joke.
> 
> ...



Exactly. ~_~


----------



## Tkae (Mar 10, 2012)

Shima Tetsuo said:


> Women like this should be punched in the face until at least one tooth is lost.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvpSP4fIz_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey at least this isnt a kitchen joke, but seriously its just a joke nothing more than a stereotype joke you watch on tv everyday.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 11, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Imagine a remotely similar joke involving black people, eg. a texan jeans brand whose jeans would read _"100% cotton -- proudly picked by our black employees in confederate fields"_. Would you take it that lightly? If not, why?


who knows it could be true 


HolyDemon said:


> I'm asian, I find it funny.
> 
> Since I've learnt to be impervious to thousands of asian jokes



china is one away from a k.
What does chink mean anyway?
I mean I even looked it up and the best I have is "ur asian hurpdurr"


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> Your comparing slavery to household duties?


*you're.

I'm comparing cotton-picking to doing the laundry, not slavery to household duties. But yeah, I'm also comparing the oppression of blacks with that of women. Why is this not possible again? Do you think the treatment of women was not (is not still, in many areas of the world including some communities in London) comparable to that of black slaves in many ways? eg. privation of liberty, forced work, being owned as property, ...


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 11, 2012)

impersonal said:


> *you're.
> 
> I'm comparing cotton-picking to doing the laundry, not slavery to household duties. But yeah, I'm also comparing the oppression of blacks with that of women. Why is this not possible again? Do you think the treatment of women was not (is not still, in many areas of the world) comparable to that of black slaves in many ways? eg. privation of liberty, forced work, being owned as property, ...



"Obligatory complaint about _you're _nitpicking over grammar"

Im sure most women dont fancy spending their time washing dirty underwear. But to elevate it, as if it constituted some kind of deep emotional trauma for womankind, is farfetched.

That is not to say there aren't any issues one should be sensitive of joking about when it comes to historical(and unfortunately still present) treatment of women. Issues such as gender mutilation, honour killings, wife beatings, discrimination of social and political rights etc. In this case, however, while the joke might be tasteless, dont appear much different than "innocent" stereotypes such as Irish people being drunks or scientists being nerds who are afraid of girl cooties.


----------



## Syko (Mar 11, 2012)

Succesfull troll is successfull.
To those getting offended, get more offended, it's only a joke and you get offended by a joke ? People are always complaining about everything so well..


----------



## lint789 (Mar 11, 2012)

Let's say there was a scenario where a feminine car came with an instruction manual for car maintenance. If it were to say "or just get your man to do it, its his job", all men would go FUCK YEAH. Both fixing cars and washing clothes require labor and time, yet men take pride in their traditional roles, while women act like victims of a conspiracy against their gender even if its a joke.


----------



## stream (Mar 11, 2012)

Like hell I am going to fix my wife's car! There are garages for that.

That said, I believe the statement on the jeans was voluntarily over the top, so that nobody would take it seriously. Too bad it did not work...

I also believe that sexist jokes are generally considered more acceptable than racist jokes. Gender roles are constantly made fun of on TV, but race jokes are less common and more careful.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> "Obligatory complaint about _you're _nitpicking over grammar"
> 
> Im sure most women dont fancy spending their time washing dirty underwear. But to elevate it, as if it constituted some kind of deep emotional trauma for womankind, is farfetched.
> 
> That is not to say there aren't any issues one should be sensitive of joking about when it comes to historical(and unfortunately still present) treatment of women. Issues such as gender mutilation, honour killings, wife beatings, discrimination of social and political rights etc. In this case, however, while the joke might be tasteless, dont appear much different than "innocent" stereotypes such as Irish people being drunks or scientists being nerds who are afraid of girl cooties.



I don't think you get it, perhaps because there isn't much sexism around you?...

The label says _"give it to your woman, it's her job"_. It's not about people being annoyed by household chores, it's about the man ordering the woman to do whatever he pleases. This is how things work in many families, even in London where the jeans are sold, in part due to immigration from Pakistan etc (I'm not talking about a few crazy people here and there, I'm talking about tens of thousands of people).

You seem to think that people will take this "joke" as a joke. Well, quite a lot of people certainly will not take this as a joke; they'll see it as validation of the way they run their family. The fact that the "joke" is not funny in the first place encourages this interpretation.



			
				stream said:
			
		

> That said, I believe the statement on the jeans was voluntarily over the top, so that nobody would take it seriously. Too bad it did not work...


I've met many people in Paris who could have stated the joke word for word without a hint of humor, as advice, and would have considered any man who does not follow this advice as _"not a real man"_. And any woman who does not comply as a slut/bitch. They would have read the label and thought _"they're joking, but they're half-serious about it; it's true that women should be more submissive to men, because that's their role in society"_. I don't think this joke is "voluntarily over the top"; if anything, they took care to make things ambiguous.

Just because women enjoy near equality in many parts of society does not mean that they are treated well by everybody. The joke would simply be another unfunny joke when made in private, among people who respect women. When made to the general public, it's not acceptable.


----------



## Karsh (Mar 11, 2012)

> Let's say there was a scenario where a feminine car came with an instruction manual for car maintenance. If it were to say "or just get your man to do it, its his job", all men would go FUCK YEAH. Both fixing cars and washing clothes require labor and time, yet men take pride in their traditional roles, while women act like victims of a conspiracy against their gender even if its a joke.



True but you know what the difference is?
Men's "roles" were seen as a strength whereas women's "roles" were eventually seen as basically the only thing the braindead gender could be trusted to do.
A man doing a "woman's job" is embarassing because it is "below" them whereas women doing a "man's job" was just silly because they'd be unable to fulfill them like men could.

There's context for you.


----------



## Sora (Mar 11, 2012)

that was funny


----------



## Godot (Mar 11, 2012)

Make a joke about men - "LOLOLOL COMEDY GOLD BRILLIANT JOKE"
Make a joke about women - "WTF IS THIS SEXIST SHIT?"


----------



## Mr Horrible (Mar 11, 2012)

Karsh said:


> True but you know what the difference is?
> Men's "roles" were seen as a strength whereas women's "roles" were eventually seen as basically the only thing the braindead gender could be trusted to do.
> A man doing a "woman's job" is embarassing because it is "below" them whereas women doing a "man's job" was just silly because they'd be unable to fulfill them like men could.
> 
> There's context for you.



Oh please, like jokes don't exist about negative stereotypes about men.

You've never seen/heard of women-targeted GPS systems making a joke about men not wanting to ever ask directions?

I mean come on, in this situation the manufacturers are clearly joking, as no one in this thread believes they actually think it's a automatically a woman's job to wash those jeans. Do you have to find it funny? Hell no, but that doesn't mean people should get offended in what seems to be a purely knee-jerk reaction.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr Horrible said:


> I mean come on, in this situation the manufacturers are clearly joking, as no one in this thread believes they actually think it's a automatically a woman's job to wash those jeans.


As I explained earlier, this is false.


----------



## josh101 (Mar 11, 2012)

So you're saying it can't be a joke because there are other countries and society's that still believe this is true?


----------



## Fran (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent jeans hurrhurr


----------



## Kage (Mar 11, 2012)

nobody likes a smart ass


----------



## voozel (Mar 11, 2012)

its funny .....


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 11, 2012)

Dem jeans being sexist


----------



## Ghost (Mar 11, 2012)

Hahahah  This is hilarious. Oh, women.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok, the way I see this is as a joke on par with the ongoing meme of "woman, make me a sammich!" and I don't see that many women getting offended by that. The woman should only really be offended if their bf genuinely treats them like that but if they know any better, they know to just take it with a grain of salt. That's how I view it.

On a personal note, I do my own laundry, and had I a gf, I wouldn't tell her to do it for me


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 11, 2012)

I found it pretty amusing.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 11, 2012)

To the women complaining about these jeans:

[YOUTUBE]HeHUQAnzpF0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grep (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread started with butthurt and ended with a profound misunderstanding of both sexism and feminism from women and a few brave white knights.

9/10. You always have to appreciate the classics. 

The only real 'offensive' notion is that women can't handle 'offensive' jokes.

I've heard more jokes about women FROM women than from men.


----------



## Morgan (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone is catching the trolling fevah.  I find it funny, even though I'm a lady. What's not funny is the debacle created over something so petty.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 11, 2012)

Meh, men don't read instructions anyway 


The point is, this joke still does offend people. Well, jokes can be 'jokes,' but since people use 'get back in the kitchen' thing to offend others nowadays, some people get a bit edgy on it.

Anyway, tongue-in-cheek humor.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 11, 2012)

That woman is platinum mad


----------



## Stripes (Mar 11, 2012)

It might be offensive but get over it. If anything this will sell more jeans.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 12, 2012)

BGtymin said:


> [mostly name-calling]


If you have the capacities to stop trolling for a minute, others have actually given arguments which you could try responding to.



josh101 said:


> So you're saying it can't be a joke because there are other countries and society's that still believe this is true?



I'm saying this can't be a joke because a sizeable part of the target demographics of this jeans brand still believe this is true. You're from England yourself. You should know that. Unless of course you never mix with people not from your socio-demographic background.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 12, 2012)

impersonal said:


> I'm saying this can't be a joke because a sizeable part of the target demographics of this jeans brand still believe this is true. You're from England yourself. You should know that. Unless of course you never mix with people not from your socio-demographic background.



What sizeable part? They're fishing for laughs from the 'wacky' Jeremy Clarkson loving audience of shitheads who revel in un-PC humour, however shit. Same demographic as the person who wrote it, apparently. They're almost certainly not that sexist. It's transparently a joke. 



> "If the comment had been remotely funny, I would have been the first to laugh and shrug it off, as it really wouldn't have bothered me enough to photograph it, tweet it and then write about it," Barnett wrote in The Telegraph. "But it was the lack of any implied humor and the horrible surprise of such an incongruous message hidden away inside some trousers, that left me just plain stunned."



What a clown!



It's in block capitals..

There's simply no way she's failed to see even the attempt at humour, my guess is that she was offended by the joke but didn't want to admit it.



> "If we had noticed the label the items *would never of* put in our stores. A mistake was made and we apologize for this."


----------



## AngstToThePeople (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't find that joke offensive; it's in block capitals, the attempt at humour is obvious.

However the number of women that were offended shows that women still feel somewhat oppressed by what is left of old-fashioned gender roles. As someone said before, they find this offensive because they feel that there are still people that do, genuinely, believe washing to be a woman's job.

And the sad truth is, yes, such people do exist. So I will not point a finger and laugh at the women who got offended. If this joke hits close to home, it obviously means that some of them still do experience some degree of sexism.

That said, taking it out on jeans, out of all things, is just silly.


----------



## Fojos (Mar 12, 2012)

tsunadefan said:


> That is offensive, I don't understand why people would be so inconsiderate and just pass it off as some little joke to some "easily offended" people. It's like for me, " or just  give it to ^ (use bro), it's their job, since their ancestors were slaves". It also might have been a little more humorous and less offensive to me if the tag said, "she could do a better job".



Chill-pill. LoL



Mintaka said:


> I see it's supposed to be a joke, but it's not funny.



Neither are you. Fair? 



impersonal said:


> Imagine a remotely similar joke involving  black people, eg. a texan jeans brand whose jeans would read _"100% cotton -- proudly picked by our black employees in confederate fields"_. Would you take it that lightly? If not, why? What's the difference?



Yes. I wouldn't give a darn.



Anyway...


----------



## spaZ (Mar 12, 2012)

Its jeans for guys its for us to see not the women. People need to stop being so serious and learn to take a joke, its only hurting them because they are letting it hurt them.


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 12, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Chill-pill. LoL



I am actually chill. I am calm as a cucumber. And I was calm when I made that post.


----------



## santanico (Mar 12, 2012)

lol that shit is stupid. As long as my man doesn't believe in that junk, it can say whatever.


----------



## Mukki (Mar 12, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> I see it's supposed to be a joke, but it's not funny.




Just because you don't like what someone has to say doesn't mean they don't have the right to say it. Free speech works both ways. 

Get over yourself.


----------



## Spirit (Mar 13, 2012)

Is it just me or do people actually check that tag when they buy jeans? I only always check the size tag and think shit I'm fat again (max 35 in). 

I laughed at the joke. Fact!
It's funny. Opinion!

It's offensive. All jokes are. Take your number.


----------



## On and On (Mar 13, 2012)

^ since when do *all* jokes come at the expense of offending someone else?

it's not that things that support systems of inequality can't be funny. i hate racism, but some racist jokes are funny. just like some misogynistic jokes are funny.

it's just that this joke in particular sucked. like, really sucked.

making it tasteless. and i don't support tasteless jokes.

especially when they're being used to take people's money  wonder how much these pants retail for. probably 20$ too much


----------



## Bill G (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, you're just on your period. Go back inside and play with your dollies, girls.

The men are talking.


----------



## tsunadefan (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill G said:


> Oh, you're just on your period. Go back inside and play with your dollies, girls.
> 
> The men are talking.



I think I saw what you did there. 

But my initial reaction to this post was. 

I wonder if you were trying to prove a point? If not then I am reading too much into things and you might just be trolling.


----------



## siyrean (Mar 14, 2012)

the tag forgot to add "lol" at the end. classic mistake, but one that you can see the consequences of time and again on this site alone. how many times does some one ask "are you serious? because i can't tell but if you are..."
sorry but jeans don't have a built in personality that lets us know the words "tone of voice". they should have known better.


----------



## Chi (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing funnier than the actual joke, is an attempt, by some people in this thread, to prove/explain/convince how this is offensive.
Hope those jeans sell well.


----------



## Antlion6 (Mar 14, 2012)

Its offensive because it implies a man does not know how to clean. As a man, I am deeply upset by this, and will complain to the jeans about this important issue.


----------



## ShadowReij (Mar 14, 2012)

That is hilarious.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol. Thought it was funny. Sometimes you can't take things so seriously.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 15, 2012)

Fojos said:


> Chill-pill. LoL


Insulting people and then saying "LOL I WAS JOKING TAKE A CHILL-PILL LOL"... Really?

...Not to mention all the people who think the joke was funny in the first place. I bet you guys say "^ (use bro) watermelon KFC" to yourselves and then burst in uncontrolled laughter. And then you also say it to black people, and you don't understand why they get mad at you, because hey, it's a joke, TROLOLOL!


----------

